# Hedgehog Planter!



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

Came across this picture on the internet and though it was just adorable. I haven't found anywhere to buy it but ohman I need this right now~! Just thought I'd share with the people who will understand how cute this is!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

HEDGEHOG CHIA PET!!!

Man, I had a one of those so long ago...
I need some plants up in here (that I don't kill by touching them....)
To the internetz!


----------



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha, I think it's a bit classier than a Chia Pet. If you find anything, let me know! I want one too!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My first thought was a Chia pet but it does look to be better quality. I also can't find an hedgehog under Chia pets.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

Unfortunately its much classier than a chia pet its a bonsai from Japan.  
http://en.item.rakuten.com/waclass/10000278/


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW! So much for getting one of those. :lol:


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

i was super excited when i found it, then i saw the price :shock:so much for such a little plant! lets just say that excitement quickly went away !


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

That is SO awesome!!

Wish the pricetag was though.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

That's really awesome. I kinda want one for my classroom now lol


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

whoa!! :shock: 
Is that price a typo?!?!?! :lol:

I also saw these on their website...not going to bother checking the price though :? 
http://www.japanistic.com/blog/this-mig ... en-for-me/


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Daaaaamn. Maybe i'll get one after i get i get to japan for my room.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

RalphsMum said:


> whoa!! :shock:
> Is that price a typo?!?!?! :lol:
> 
> I also saw these on their website...not going to bother checking the price though :?
> http://www.japanistic.com/blog/this-mig ... en-for-me/


i was foolish enough to look it up and convert the yen to usd. i figured whats the harm its just a bag it cant be that much :roll:

:shock: 
$441.28 for the big one
$302.59 for the middle one
$107.17 for the little pouch
:shock:

clearly i was wrong.


----------

